# Telltale: Studio schließt seine Pforten, Walking Dead eingestellt



## Zelada (22. September 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Telltale: Studio schließt seine Pforten, Walking Dead eingestellt* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Telltale: Studio schließt seine Pforten, Walking Dead eingestellt*


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2018)

Ah ja - und das war vor einem Monat noch nicht abzusehen ...? 
Letzten Endes könnte das sogar ein waschechter Betrug sein, den arglosen Käufern 4 Episoden zu verkaufen, aber nur 2(?) zu liefern - und dann wahrscheinlich noch das Ende auszulassen ...


----------



## Enisra (22. September 2018)

ich dachte mir gestern noch: naja, gut, ist wenigstens die Story von Clem abgeschlossen
aber grade das wird eingestellt und grade Minecraft wird zu ende geführt

Eigentlich kann sich dass fast nur durch Verträge erklären, weil ich glaube Minecraft braucht keiner


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. September 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ah ja - und das war vor einem Monat noch nicht abzusehen ...?
> Letzten Endes könnte das sogar ein waschechter Betrug sein, den arglosen Käufern 4 Episoden zu verkaufen, aber nur 2(?) zu liefern - und dann wahrscheinlich noch das Ende auszulassen ...



4 Episoden, die Spiele von Telltale hatten doch immer 5.
Ist aber wirklich ein Schlag ins Gesicht derer, die sich die Staffel schon gekauft haben und jetzt nur die zwei Episoden bekommen werden.


----------



## Worrel (22. September 2018)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> 4 Episoden, die Spiele von Telltale hatten doch immer 5.


Die finale Staffel von TWD  sollte nur 4 Episoden bekommen.


----------



## SnakeP (22. September 2018)

Das ist mal wirklich eine beschissene Nachricht....
Aber wieso wird Minecraft zuende geführt und TWD nicht. Ich habe bereits bezahlt und möchte WIssen wie es mit Clem weitergeht 
Über die Ankündigung von "The Wolf Among us" hatt ich mich damals auch riesig gefreut und nun kommt das auch nicht.
Tag im Arsch


----------



## Sanador (22. September 2018)

Seit sechs Jahren das selbe "Spiel"-Prinzip mit einer schrecklichen Grafik-Engine auf den Markt zu schmeißen, ist nicht rentabel?
Ganz ehrlich, ich bin überrascht, dass sich *Telltale* so lange über Wasser halten konnte.
Und der Abbruch an den Arbeiten der letzten Episoden von *The Walking Dead* ist eine riesen Unverschämtheit für die Käufer!


----------



## Wamboland (22. September 2018)

Selber Schuld. Sie haben sich nicht weiterentwickelt und lieber X Spiele gleichzeitig entwickelt. Dadurch gab es einige eher mittelmäßige Spiele (GoT z.B.) die technisch veraltet waren und einer einzige Formel gefolgt sind.

Anstatt die Technik zu verbessern und Entscheidungen in den Spielen mehr Gewicht zu geben gab es nur fake-Entscheidungen (oder mit kaum Auswirkung) und das Formel 1x1.

Es ist echt schade für die Mitarbeiter, denn die Fehler wurden hier ganz oben begangen. Wie man liest wurden scheinbar noch bis vor einer Woche Leute eingestellt ... ein weiteres Zeichen wo das Versagen zu finden ist. 

Gerade von The Wolf Among Us und Borderlands hätte ich gerne noch mehr Teile gesehen.


----------



## batesvsronin (22. September 2018)

wolf among us ist echt schade, aber kein Finale für Twd ist richtig fies.. :/


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. September 2018)

Ich glaube sie haben sich am Ende wohl einfach übernommen. Hatten immer mehr Projekte nebeneinander und das Team ist wohl immer mehr angewachsen. Was auf Dauer wohl bedeutet, dass du deine Spiele immer mehr verkaufen musst, aber die Anzahl der Adventurespieler aber nur begrenzt ist.
Da finde ich es immer sehr vernünftig, wie es Piranha Bytes macht. Die sagen wir bleiben ein kleines Team und machen immer nur so ein Projekt. Hätten die da expandiert, gebe es sie vielleicht auch nicht mehr. Die machen das schon richtig da.

Ärgerlich ist es vor allem:
- weil man jetzt wohl nie erfahren wird, wie die Geschichte einer der besten Spielecharaktere enden wird.
- persönlich aus meiner Sicht: Sonst hab ich immer gewartet, bis es alle Episoden gab und dann gekauft. Diesmal hab ich gleich gekauft um die Entwickler zu unterstützen und jetzt das  

Sollte da wirklich nach 2 statt 4 Episoden Schluß sein, dann hoffe ich, dass Steam und gog (ich hab die gog version) sich was einfallen lassen. Schließlich hat ja jeder für 4 Episoden bezahlt. Sie könnten ja einen Gutschein rausgeben oder irgendwas in der Art.


----------



## McDrake (22. September 2018)

https://twitter.com/joeparlock/status/1043223544639959040?s=09

Basically, only the first season of The Walking Dead made money. Everything between that and Minecraft was a financial failure - Wolf, everything post-Season 1 of TWD, Borderlands, Game of Thrones. All failures.


----------



## Orzhov (22. September 2018)

Wenig verwunderlich. Selber Schuld wer alle per Pass im voraus gekauft hat.


----------



## LifestylerAut (23. September 2018)

Sanador schrieb:


> Und der Abbruch an den Arbeiten der letzten Episoden von *The Walking Dead* ist eine riesen Unverschämtheit für die Käufer!




Vielleicht ist es für Dich und jeden "Käufer" eine Lehre, niemals Geld als Vorleistung für einige wenige Versprechen auf Papier zu investieren, nicht-wissend, ob diese je eingelöst werden können.
Du agierst hier schlicht auch als Investor znd nicht nur als Käufer; und dieser hat auch das Risiko des Verlustes mitzutragen.

Merksatz:
Kaufe nie etwas, was nicht bereits fertig entwickelt ist und Du VOLLSTÄNDIG "in Händen halten" kannst.

(Dies gilt für Episodenformate, Early Access, Kickstarter Kampagnen und ähnliche Konzepte; sind es doch alle unterschiedliche Namen für das selbe Konzept. Den Käufer an einer Entwicklung als Investor und Kreditgeber zu beteiligen und ihn das volle Risiko übernehmen zu lassen, OHNE GEGENWERT für eben jenes Risiko.
"Dummheit" nennen es die Einen, "Naivität" die Anderen.)


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2018)

LifestylerAut schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es für Dich und jeden "Käufer" eine Lehre, niemals Geld als Vorleistung für einige wenige Versprechen auf Papier zu investieren nicht-wissend, ob diese je eingelöst werden können.
> Du agierst hier schlicht auch als Investor znd nicht nur als Käufer; und dieser hat auch das Risiko des Verlustes mitzutragen.


Nein, das stimmt nicht: Die Käufer haben dafür bezahlt, die komplette Season zu erhalten. Die Firma hat sich verpflichtet, die komplette Season für den Kaufpreis auszuliefern.

Und hierzulande dürfte gelten: Wenn nur ein Bruchteil geliefert wurde, muß der Rest des Kaufbetrages wieder zurückgezahlt werden. 

Denn sonst könnte ich ja auch eine Firma aufmachen, behaupten ich würde ein Jahr lang irgendwas digital liefern, abkassieren und nach einer Stunde Sendezeit aufhören, den Laden dichtmachen und mich unbescholten mit einem _"Ups, ich dachte, das wäre einfacher" _in den Ruhestand in die Karibik absetzen ...


Bei Early Access oder Season Pässen ist das anders, denn da steht beim Abschluß des Kauf-/Dienstleistungsvertrages ja gar nicht konkret  dabei, was man kauft, bzw,; daß es sich bis zum Release noch deutlich verändern könnte. TWD (Final) jedoch sollte eine Staffel aus 4 Episoden werden, die eigentlich der üblichen zu erwartenden Länge entsprechen müssen.
(unter den gegebenen Umständen werden sich die Fans der Geschichte aber möglicherweise mit einer zusammen gekürzten Version zufriedengeben (zb wie oben beschrieben))


----------



## LifestylerAut (23. September 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht: Die Käufer haben dafür bezahlt, die komplette Season zu erhalten. Die Firma hat sich verpflichtet, die komplette Season für den Kaufpreis auszuliefern.
> 
> Und hierzulande dürfte gelten: Wenn nur ein Bruchteil geliefert wurde, muß der Rest des Kaufbetrages wieder zurückgezahlt werden.
> 
> ...




Das mag alles in der Theorie stimmen, ja, aber die Praxis weltweit zeigt, dass dies grundsätzlich nicht die Regel ist; Europa, -respektive Deutschland u Österreich- sind da nicht ausgeschlossen.

Wie auch, wenn eine Firma praktisch in Konkurs ist, znd bei einem solchen stèht der "Käufer" in der Schlange weit hinter den anderen Gläubigern und Sonstigen ????...


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2018)

LifestylerAut schrieb:


> Wie auch, wenn eine Firma praktisch in Konkurs ist, znd bei einem solchen stèht der "Käufer" in der Schlange weit hinter den anderen Gläubigern und Sonstigen ????...


Nun es gibt da ja durchaus noch einiges an Konkursmasse, zB schon mal die 250 PCs der Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2018)

LifestylerAut schrieb:


> Das mag alles in der Theorie stimmen, ja, aber die Praxis weltweit zeigt, dass dies grundsätzlich nicht die Regel ist; Europa, -respektive Deutschland u Österreich- sind da nicht ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Wie auch, wenn eine Firma praktisch in Konkurs ist, znd bei einem solchen stèht der "Käufer" in der Schlange weit hinter den anderen Gläubigern und Sonstigen ????...


vertragspartner dürften in diesem fall regelmäßig die händler, also bspw valve, sony und microsoft sein. ggü diesen kann der käufer selbstredend seine rechte geltend macht und dürfte ggf anspruch auf einen (teil-) refund haben. die insolvenz telltales, also des herstellers, ist für den verbraucher diesbezüglich ziemlich irrelevant. 

Gesendet von meinem DIG-L21HN mit Tapatalk


----------



## NOT-Meludan (23. September 2018)

So schade es auch um das Studio ist, um die Leute von Telltale solltet ihr euch keine Sorgen machen. Die kommen zu 99% woanders sicher unter.

Angebot von  Ubisoft SF
Angebot von Blizzard

Playstation und ArenaNet haben auch schon Angebote gemacht etc.
Selbst Anbieter von Comicbüchern haben Stellen angeboten. 

Es ist schade um das Studio, aber es kommt nicht völlig unerwartet. Ich habe einfach keine Entwicklung gesehen in den Spielen. Die Engine war veraltet, die Spiele basierten auf dem immer gleichen Prinzip und es machte am Ende nicht viel aus, wie man sich entschieden hat.
Die Marken werden wohl nicht sterben, da das Studio entweder aufgekauft wird, oder man die Lizenzen aus der Konkursmasse löst und verkauft. Interessenten gibt es wohl genug.


----------



## Norisk699 (23. September 2018)

Mist, das war wirklich das erste Mal dass ich auf Steam in Vorleistung gegangen bin und die letzte Staffel vorab komplett gekauft habe. Und dann das. Wird mir eine Lehre sein, ich werde nie mehr Early Access oder Season-Pässe vorab kaufen.
Ist billiger wenn man später kauft und man wird nicht über den Tisch gezogen.
Also, das Geld tut mir nicht weh und ist mir eigentlich egal... aber es ist ärgerlich. 

Und am schlimmsten: Jetzt kriegen wir nächste Woche oder demnächst wohl eine hingerotzte Episode 2 mit womöglich offenem Ende und werden niemals erfahren, was aus Clementine geworden ist... What would Gordon Freeman do?! 

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht mitbekommen dass es um Telltale nicht gut steht. Aber stimmt schon, die haben sich nicht weiterentwickelt. Ich persönlich fand die Spiele trotzdem gut, die Grafik war mir hier egal. Aber stimmt schon, es wäre jetzt nicht so arg schlimm gewesen wenn man da mal ein paar Kohlen nachgelegt hätte. 
Auch die Entscheidungen waren zunehmend relativ lapidar / egal. Wobei mir das nichts ausgemacht hatte, ich wurde dennoch bisher gut unterhalten, speziell von TWD.

Naja, Schade Schade!
Ich denke ja für alle Käufer wird es heißen:  "Pech gehabt, die Insolvenzmasse gibt nichts her". Steam/Valve selbst kann man ja dafür auch nicht verantwortlich machen und die werden sicherlich auch nichts erstatten. Das ist unrealistisch (weil einige Vorredner auf Valve/Steam hoffen), die haben damit nix am Hut außer dass sie die Plattform zum Verkauf betreiben. Für den Inhalt sind sie nicht verantwortlich (sofern es keine Valve-Spiele sind ), da kann man sicher sein.


----------



## Bonkic (23. September 2018)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Steam/Valve selbst kann man ja dafür auch nicht verantwortlich machen und die werden sicherlich auch nichts erstatten. Das ist unrealistisch (weil einige Vorredner auf Valve/Steam hoffen), die haben damit nix am Hut außer dass sie die Plattform zum Verkauf betreiben. Für den Inhalt sind sie nicht verantwortlich (sofern es keine Valve-Spiele sind ), da kann man sicher sein.



das siehst du, wie ich schon dargelegt habe, falsch. und da kannst du sicher sein. dass sich valve möglicherweise querstellen wird. mag sein, ändert nur nix daran.


----------



## Haehnchen81 (23. September 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht: Die Käufer haben dafür bezahlt, die komplette Season zu erhalten. Die Firma hat sich verpflichtet, die komplette Season für den Kaufpreis auszuliefern.
> 
> Und hierzulande dürfte gelten: Wenn nur ein Bruchteil geliefert wurde, muß der Rest des Kaufbetrages wieder zurückgezahlt werden.
> 
> ...



Und hier liegst du EXTREM daneben... 

du bist eben KEIN KÄUFER sondern INVESTOR... ist ein großer Unterschied. Du hast für etwas Geld bezahlst, das MÖGLICHERWEISE erscheint, nicht SICHER, und der Entwickler hat sich auch NICHT VERPFLICHTET das angebotene zu liefern. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso soviele denken dem wäre so. Wann lernt ihr es endlich? Etwas VORAB zu bezahlen ist weder eine Garantie, noch ein Recht auf den erhalt der versprochenen Ware. Wer sich mit Vertragsrecht auskennt weiß sowas, und der wäre auch nie so dumm auf diese weise sein Geld zu verbrennen und sich dann auch noch zu beschweren. Ganz besonders bei digitalen Gütern, wo besonders in Deutschland der Käufer keinerlei Schutz genießt.

So funktioniert das einfach nicht, nur in euren Köpfen.

Obendrein, wenn die Firma Insolvent ist, gibt es sowieso nix zurück. Erstmal werden die Hauptschulden getilgt, heißt, ausstehende Gehälter, nicht eingehaltene Verträge mit Banken und Großinvestoren (und nö dazu zählen nicht die zahlreichen dödel die 30 Euro für ein Spiel ausgeben das es noch gar nicht gibt), mögliche Kredite (achwas möglich... ganz sicher haben die Kredite/Darlehen am laufen) und ganz zum Schluss wenn die Firma abgewickelt ist, wird geschaut ob was übrig bleibt um die Kunden eventuell zu entschädigen, und das wird natürlich nicht der Fall sein. Du kannst auch gerne genauer mal die Vertragsdetails durchschauen die bei einem solchen Kauf wie du ihn getätigt hast nachzulesen sind. Da steht nicht einmal das der Entwickler sich verpflichtet dir alle ausstehenden Episoden zu liefern, und auch nicht das im Falle der Nicht-Lieferung eine Entschädigung fällig ist, da irrst du dich einfach...

Man kann es auch kurz um sagen, du hast die Katze im Sack gekauft, und es war nur ein Hamster. Verkauft hat man die aber im Detail das hier: "Sie erhalten einen Sack mit unbestimmten Inhalt, in dem vielleicht eine Katze ist" und du hast das Geld hingelegt. 

Klingt nach Betrug? Rechtlich ist es das nicht, aber man fühlt sich natürlich betrogen, aber dir wurde eben auch nicht Vertraglich zugesichert das du alle Episoden erhälst die irgendwo mal angekündigt wurden das sie vllt erscheinen... du bist schlicht davon ausgegangen das diese Episoden kommen, und wären sie erschienen hättest du sie auch bekommen, sind sie aber nicht... das gleiche mit dem Katzensack,,, man kauft ihn in der annahme das da ne Katze drin ist, sogar ne schöne denkt man sich. Aber am ende ist es eben keine schöne Katze. 

Du glaubst nicht das es legal ist? Doch ist es, als Beispiel... am Flughafen werden andauernt Gepäckstücke verkauft bzw versteigert, man kauft sie ohne zu wissen was drin ist. Ist erstaunlich wieviele das tun. Natürlich, irgendein Glückspilz ist dann dabei... das ist beim Lotto auch mal einer. Spielst du Lotto? Nein? Weil du keine Lust hast sinnfrei Geld auszugeben für etwas wo du eh nix raus kriegst? Aber du bezahlst Geld für ein mögliches erscheinen eines Spiels, ohne zu wissen in welcher Qualität, wann und ob überhaupt... frag dich mal ob man sowas tun sollte, und wieso.


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2018)

Bist du dir da ganz sicher (rechtlich betrachtet)?
Ich persönlich bezweifle das. Nicht mal Crowedfounding ist eine Investition, sondern eine Unterstützung mit komplett anderen rechtlichen Voraussetzungen. 
Wenn ich ein Spiel vorbestelle, kann ich bis zum Release stornieren. Das Geld darf noch nicht mal angefasst werden, bis das Produkt ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Enisra (23. September 2018)

nja, Crowdfunding ist halt eher eine Risikoinvestition
Wobei ich nicht weiß wie das jetzt hier wäre


----------



## linktheminstrel (23. September 2018)

Dass man the walking dead einstellt, finde ich ne Frechheit. Dass das Studio am Scheidepunktvsteht, weiß man sicher nicht seit gestern und ich hoffe, dass das Spiel von nem anderen Team aufgefangen wird.


----------



## McDrake (23. September 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Dass man the walking dead einstellt, finde ich ne Frechheit. Dass das Studio am Scheidepunktvsteht, weiß man sicher nicht seit gestern und ich hoffe, dass das Spiel von nem anderen Team aufgefangen wird.



Nur wie sollte das funktionieren?
Denn da gibts sicher rechtliche Hürden.
Und eine anderer Publisher wird sich das finanzielle Risiko, diese Lizenz zu kaufen wohl kaum antun.


----------



## Loosa (23. September 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da finde ich es immer sehr vernünftig, wie es Piranha Bytes macht. Die sagen wir bleiben ein kleines Team und machen immer nur so ein Projekt. Hätten die da expandiert, gebe es sie vielleicht auch nicht mehr. Die machen das schon richtig da.



Telltale wurde am Anfang mit einem Batzen Risikokapital unterfüttert. Damit waren sie auf Fluch und Verderb auf Wachstum und Return of Investment getrimmt.
Ich dachte eigentlich immer, das war eine sympathische kleine Firma. Aber das galt wohl nur anfangs. Nach dem TWD Erfolg wurde ein riesen Moloch daraus gepresst, der seine talentiertesten Mitarbeiter ausquetschte und verbrannte. Crunch time gab es da anscheinend nicht nur in der Endfertigung, sondern war der Normalfall.

Lesenswert dazu ist ein weiterführender Link der Quelle:
Toxic management cost an award-winning game studio its best developers - The Verge

Spiele entwickeln ist ein tolles Handwerk. Aber die Arbeitsbedingungen sind im Bestfall schon zum kotzen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. September 2018)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Und hier liegst du EXTREM daneben...
> 
> du bist eben KEIN KÄUFER sondern INVESTOR... ist ein großer Unterschied. Du hast für etwas Geld bezahlst, das MÖGLICHERWEISE erscheint, nicht SICHER, und der Entwickler hat sich auch NICHT VERPFLICHTET das angebotene zu liefern. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso soviele denken dem wäre so. Wann lernt ihr es endlich? Etwas VORAB zu bezahlen ist weder eine Garantie, noch ein Recht auf den erhalt der versprochenen Ware. Wer sich mit Vertragsrecht auskennt weiß sowas, und der wäre auch nie so dumm auf diese weise sein Geld zu verbrennen und sich dann auch noch zu beschweren. Ganz besonders bei digitalen Gütern, wo besonders in Deutschland der Käufer keinerlei Schutz genießt.
> 
> ...


So viel Text und doch so viel falsch.

Was den Entwickler angeht ist das völlig egal ob der pleite ist oder sonstwas, keiner hat direkt einen Vertrag mit Telltale. Es gibt nur Verträge mit Händlern.
Und nun schauen wir mal was Valve immer noch bewirbt und damit wird klar das man natürlich noch Ansprüche hat:



> Enthält Zugang zu allen 4 Episoden (Episode 1 ab dem Start verfügbar, Episoden 2–4 erscheinen demnächst).


Blöd wenn man halt zu genau wirbt.

Hier also ganz klar das es keine Investition ist sondern der ein Vertrag über den Zugang zu 4 Episoden, ganz einfach und eindeutig.

Und damit muss Valve auch mit den üblichen Ansprüchen der Kunden leben wenn dieser Vertrag eben nicht erfüllt wird bzw. mehr werden kann.

Näheres dazu liefert dann das BGB.


----------



## Worrel (23. September 2018)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Und hier liegst du EXTREM daneben...
> 
> du bist eben KEIN KÄUFER sondern INVESTOR... ist ein großer Unterschied. Du hast für etwas Geld bezahlst, das MÖGLICHERWEISE erscheint, nicht SICHER, und der Entwickler hat sich auch NICHT VERPFLICHTET das angebotene zu liefern.


Man ist doch nicht zum Investor ohne jegliche Kundenrechte degradiert, nur weil etwas in Episoden veröffentlicht wird. 

Man bezahlt bei Steam für ein Spiel, um das im Rahmen des im Angebot stehenden Umfang spielen zu können.

Bei einem Spiel wie eben TWD (Final) heißt das: 
- man bekommt Zugang zu einem Spiel, das innerhalb  des Zeitraums X veröffentlicht wird.
- dieses Spiel kann man dann ohne weitere Kosten solange spielen, bis Steam den Betrieb einstellt
- das Spiel wird 4 Episoden haben
- innerhalb der Story wird die Geschichte von Clementine abgeschlossen

Das alles ist Teil des Angebotes. Für diese Inhalte haben die Kunden gesagt: "Jup, *dafür* zahle ich gerne, das ist mir _<Geldmenge> _wert."

Wenn jetzt *nach der Zahlung* das Angebot verändert wird (sprich: 2-3 Episoden erscheinen gar nicht erst und die Geschichte wird nicht zu Ende erzählt, sondern bröckelt einfach irgendwie ab), dann ist das schlichtweg eine nicht gelieferte Dienstleistung/Ware/whatever.

Und damit hat die Gegenseite (der Kunde) das Recht auf Ersatz/Rückerstattung eines Teils des Betrages.


Ein INVESTOR wärst du lediglich bei einem Early Access/Kickstarter/sonstigem Beta-preRelease-Supporter Programm, wo aber dann auch deutlich dabeisteht, daß sich alles mögliche bis zum Release noch ändern kann. 

Das ist aber bei TWD (Final) nicht der Fall. Das wurde als fertiges Produkt vermarktet. An der ersten Episode ändert sich nach Release nix mehr. (Bugfixing ausgenommen)


----------



## TAOO (23. September 2018)

Mich hats eh immer schon gestört das die schönen Geschichten nie in anderer Sprache mal ausgeführt wurden,zb.in Deutsch!Wer der Englischen Sprache nicht mächtig war,der schaute mal ebend schön in die Röhre,oder durfte sich auf den'Immerhin anderssprachigen Untertitel,vergnügen.Das drückte die Stimmung des gesamten Spiels.Trotzdem schade um'Telltale.Geschichten waren Top.Daedalic's erweiterte Chance...


----------



## MichaelG (23. September 2018)

*Telltale: Studio schließt seine Pforten, Walking Dead eingestellt*



Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Und hier liegst du EXTREM daneben...
> 
> du bist eben KEIN KÄUFER sondern INVESTOR... ist ein großer Unterschied. Du hast für etwas Geld bezahlst, das MÖGLICHERWEISE erscheint, nicht SICHER, und der Entwickler hat sich auch NICHT VERPFLICHTET das angebotene zu liefern. Ich weiß auch nicht wieso soviele denken dem wäre so. Wann lernt ihr es endlich? Etwas VORAB zu bezahlen ist weder eine Garantie, noch ein Recht auf den erhalt der versprochenen Ware. Wer sich mit Vertragsrecht auskennt weiß sowas, und der wäre auch nie so dumm auf diese weise sein Geld zu verbrennen und sich dann auch noch zu beschweren. Ganz besonders bei digitalen Gütern, wo besonders in Deutschland der Käufer keinerlei Schutz genießt.
> 
> ...



Totaler Blödsinn. Was ist wenn ich z.B. ein Auto bestelle dessen Produktion erst in 6 Monaten beginnt man aber dafür schon Geld bezahlt hat (z.B. limitierte Sammleredition)? Da kann der Hersteller auch nicht sagen Pech gehabt. Du hast zwar bezahlt, bekommst den Wagen aber nicht. Aber Dein Geld auch nicht zurück.

Mit der Ankündigung und dem Preoderangebot hat der Händler/Hersteller explizit den Lieferumfang angeben: 4 Episoden statt 2 die er nur liefert. In dem Fall ist der Händler der letzte, der gebissen wird. Weil es der Hersteller nicht kann und der Händler direkter Vertragspartner des Endkunden ist. Dann müssen GOG oder Steam einspringen, je nachdem wo gekauft. Und bei 50% fehlendem Lieferumfang wäre das ein simpler 50% Refund von der Kaufsumme.

Was anderes ist z.B. die Veröffentlichung von TV-Serien. Wenn die Firma meint ok nach Staffel x liefern wir die weiteren nicht auf DVD aus ist das Pech. 

Dann ist das Produkt zwar auch nicht komplett aber man hat ja auch nur die Ware bis zum Lieferpunkt bezahlt. Für die nicht gelieferte Ware nicht. Im Gegensatz zu TWD wo man für alles bezahlt hast.


----------



## Whizark (23. September 2018)

Bin nicht wirklich überrascht davon. Hat mich eh schon immer gewundert wenn ich wieder gehört habe "Telltale macht jtzt folgendes Spiel". Da wurde ja fast monatlich ein neues Spiel angekündigt. Und wie einige andere schon gesagt haben, es hat sich nichts weiterentwickelt. 
Trotzdem schade, ich hätte gerne gewusst die die letzte Staffel von The Walking Dead ausgegangen wäre.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (24. September 2018)

Tales from the Borderlands gabs mal kostenlos auf GoG . Habs gespielt, war ganz lustig, auch wenn ehrlich gesagt ziemlich wenig "Spiel" dringesteckt hat. Was mich immer davon abgehalten hat weitere Titel zu kaufen, war das in meinen Augen höchst dubiose Episodenformat.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. September 2018)

Das war auch eines der Probleme bei Telltales. Über die Jahre hinweg wurde das eigentliche Gameplay immer mehr zurückgefahren. Wenn man sich die Spiele am Anfang anschaut, auch Tales of Monkey Island, das waren noch richtige Adventures, wie man sie kennt.
Am Ende waren die Spiele alle nur noch interaktive Filme. Nicht schlecht und teilweise mit richtig guten Geschichten, Geschichten erzählen konnten sie ja immer. Nur wurde es durch die quasi nicht oder kaum vorhandene Spielmechanik irgendwann sehr eintönig und die angeblichen Entscheidungen entpuppten sich am Ende oft nur als Schein. Vielleicht wurde es den Leuten dadurch irgendwann zu langweilig.

Im 4players Forum hatte jemand eine interessante Statistik über die Verkaufszahlen auf Steam gepostet. Ich poste sie auch mal hier...Da sieht man, dass sich das erste Walking Dead Spiel über 3,5 Mio. mal alleine auf Steam verkaufte, die neueren Spiele dagegen kaum noch. Es ist also selbst an den Statistiken zu sehen, dass sich immer weniger Leute für deren Spiele interessierten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (24. September 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war auch eines der Probleme bei Telltales. Über die Jahre hinweg wurde das eigentliche Gameplay immer mehr zurückgefahren. Wenn man sich die Spiele am Anfang anschaut, auch Tales of Monkey Island, das waren noch richtige Adventures, wie man sie kennt.
> Am Ende waren die Spiele alle nur noch interaktive Filme. Nicht schlecht und teilweise mit richtig guten Geschichten, Geschichten erzählen konnten sie ja immer. Nur wurde es durch die quasi nicht oder kaum vorhandene Spielmechanik irgendwann sehr eintönig und die angeblichen Entscheidungen entpuppten sich am Ende oft nur als Schein. Vielleicht wurde es den Leuten dadurch irgendwann zu langweilig.
> 
> Im 4players Forum hatte jemand eine interessante Statistik über die Verkaufszahlen auf Steam gepostet. Ich poste sie auch mal hier...Da sieht man, dass sich das erste Walking Dead Spiel über 3,5 Mio. mal alleine auf Steam verkaufte, die neueren Spiele dagegen kaum noch. Es ist also selbst an den Statistiken zu sehen, dass sich immer weniger Leute für deren Spiele interessierten:
> ...



Die greift zwar nur die Steamaktivierungen ab, denke aber das sieht auf den anderen Plattformen ähnlich aus. 
Da hätte man sich spätestens nach Game of Thrones mal grundlegend Gedanken machen müssen, ob man nicht doch einen komplett anderen Weg einschlagen müsse und die Spielmechaniken sowie das Abarbeiten der Handlung einer Änderung zu unterziehen.
Allein die tollen Lizenzen haben am Ende dann eben nicht gereicht, um die Spiele zu verkaufen.


----------



## McDrake (24. September 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war auch eines der Probleme bei Telltales. Über die Jahre hinweg wurde das eigentliche Gameplay immer mehr zurückgefahren. Wenn man sich die Spiele am Anfang anschaut, auch Tales of Monkey Island, das waren noch richtige Adventures, wie man sie kennt.
> Am Ende waren die Spiele alle nur noch interaktive Filme. Nicht schlecht und teilweise mit richtig guten Geschichten, Geschichten erzählen konnten sie ja immer. Nur wurde es durch die quasi nicht oder kaum vorhandene Spielmechanik irgendwann sehr eintönig und die angeblichen Entscheidungen entpuppten sich am Ende oft nur als Schein. Vielleicht wurde es den Leuten dadurch irgendwann zu langweilig.
> 
> Im 4players Forum hatte jemand eine interessante Statistik über die Verkaufszahlen auf Steam gepostet. Ich poste sie auch mal hier...Da sieht man, dass sich das erste Walking Dead Spiel über 3,5 Mio. mal alleine auf Steam verkaufte, die neueren Spiele dagegen kaum noch. Es ist also selbst an den Statistiken zu sehen, dass sich immer weniger Leute für deren Spiele interessierten:
> ...



Das stimmt ja dann mit dem Tweet überein:


McDrake schrieb:


> https://twitter.com/joeparlock/status/1043223544639959040?s=09
> 
> Basically, only the first season of The Walking Dead made money. Everything between that and Minecraft was a financial failure - Wolf, everything post-Season 1 of TWD, Borderlands, Game of Thrones. All failures.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. September 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das war auch eines der Probleme bei Telltales. Über die Jahre hinweg wurde das eigentliche Gameplay immer mehr zurückgefahren. Wenn man sich die Spiele am Anfang anschaut, auch Tales of Monkey Island, das waren noch richtige Adventures, wie man sie kennt.
> Am Ende waren die Spiele alle nur noch interaktive Filme. Nicht schlecht und teilweise mit richtig guten Geschichten, Geschichten erzählen konnten sie ja immer. Nur wurde es durch die quasi nicht oder kaum vorhandene Spielmechanik irgendwann sehr eintönig und die angeblichen Entscheidungen entpuppten sich am Ende oft nur als Schein. Vielleicht wurde es den Leuten dadurch irgendwann zu langweilig.
> 
> Im 4players Forum hatte jemand eine interessante Statistik über die Verkaufszahlen auf Steam gepostet. Ich poste sie auch mal hier...Da sieht man, dass sich das erste Walking Dead Spiel über 3,5 Mio. mal alleine auf Steam verkaufte, die neueren Spiele dagegen kaum noch. Es ist also selbst an den Statistiken zu sehen, dass sich immer weniger Leute für deren Spiele interessierten:
> ...



Dass es so schlimm mit den Verkaufszahlen aussieht, hätt ich nicht gedacht.  
Schade. Ich hab TWD echt gern gespielt und mich auf die Final Season gefreut.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2018)

Heftig... Wie konnten die bei solch erschreckend niedrigen Zahlen überhaupt solange durchhalten...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exar-K (25. September 2018)

Ich habe ziemlich viele "Spiele" von Telltale, aber nie explizit Geld dafür ausgegeben. Die sind alle aus Bundles, gratis, etc.
Wer weiß, bei wievielen Leuten das auch so war.

Angerührt habe ich bislang auch keines davon, seit sie von Adventure auf interaktiver Film umgesattelt haben.


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2018)

Was mich grade ein wenig verwundert ist, dass im MS-Marketplace  und bei STEAM die finale Staffel noch immer angeboten wird...
Mit der Beschreibung:
"Enthält Zugang zu allen 4 Episoden (Episode 1 ab dem Start verfügbar, Episoden 2–4 erscheinen demnächst)."


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was mich grade ein wenig verwundert ist, dass im MS-Marketplace  und bei STEAM die finale Staffel noch immer angeboten wird...
> Mit der Beschreibung:
> "Enthält Zugang zu allen 4 Episoden (Episode 1 ab dem Start verfügbar, Episoden 2–4 erscheinen demnächst)."


Die wissen ja ebenso wenig ob nun noch was folgt oder doch nicht. Theoretisch könnten sie den weiteren Verkauf bis auf weiteres erstmal unterbinden und eine kurze Meldung/Information über den Sachverhalt abgeben. Aber das machen in der Regel die Entwickler-Studios - genauso wie wie Ankündigungen oder Update-Releases -  selbst, nicht Valve bzw. Microsoft.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (25. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die wissen ja ebenso wenig ob nun noch was folgt oder doch nicht. Theoretisch könnten sie den weiteren Verkauf bis auf weiteres erstmal unterbinden und eine kurze Meldung/Information über den Sachverhalt abgeben. Aber das machen in der Regel die Entwickler-Studios - genauso wie wie Ankündigungen oder Update-Releases -  selbst, nicht Valve bzw. Microsoft.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Würde ich noch im Verkauf arbeiten und das Ding stände noch im Regal, würd ichs sofort rausnehmen.
Denn die Umstände mit eventuellen Rückvergütungen und Beschwerden von Kunden, wärens mir nicht wert.


----------



## Eberhard (28. September 2018)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Mist, das war wirklich das erste Mal dass ich auf Steam in Vorleistung gegangen bin und die letzte Staffel vorab komplett gekauft habe. Und dann das. Wird mir eine Lehre sein, ich werde nie mehr Early Access oder Season-Pässe vorab kaufen.



Wenn es Dir auf das bisschen Geld nicht an kommt (so viel ist es ja wirklich nicht), wie Du sagst, warum ärgert es Dich dann so?

So ein Risiko gibt es immer. Sich auf ein Komplettspiel zu freuen (also keine Episode), dass dann im letzten Moment auf Grund Pleite nicht kommt, ist auch nicht besser/weniger ärgerlich. Nur das Geld macht den Unterschied.

Ich bin schon eine ganze Weile auf Kickstarter unterwegs, habe mittlerweile eine höhere zweistellige Anzahl von Spielen (Boardgame und Software), technischen und anderen Projekten unterstützt, und die Ausfallrate war relativ gering. Auf jeden Fall weiß ich mit Sicherheit, dass ohne Unterstützung einige der mir mittlerweile lieb gewordenen Projekte nicht verwirklicht worden wären. Teilweise sind die gescheiterten Projekte dann eben der Preis dafür. Ist eine simple Misch-Kalkulation.

*Jedenfalls: Wenn ich nach dem ersten Fehlschlag/dem ersten Verlust einer finanziellen Vorleistung aufgehört hätte, wäre mir viel entgangen.*

Das heißt nicht, dass ich Early Access generell gut fände (finde ich nicht).
Man muss immer sehr genau schauen, wem man das Geld gibt. Und warum man das macht. Und wofür.


----------



## Eberhard (28. September 2018)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Und hier liegst du EXTREM daneben...
> 
> Verkauft hat man die aber im Detail das hier: "Sie erhalten einen Sack mit unbestimmten Inhalt, in dem vielleicht eine Katze ist" und du hast das Geld hingelegt.
> 
> ... das gleiche mit dem Katzensack,,, man kauft ihn in der annahme das da ne Katze drin ist, sogar ne schöne denkt man sich. Aber am ende ist es eben keine schöne Katze.



Ähm ... nur der Vollständigkeit halber (ich finde Deinen Beitrag richtig und gut): Das Sprichwort mit der Katze hast Du falsch verstanden. 
Früher kaufte man Ferkel in einem Sack (Schwein = wertvoll). Wenn man nicht hinein schaute, war aber hinterher nur eine Katze (= wertlos) drin. Man hatte also einen blinden Fehlkauf getätigt. Wenn man also nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen möchte, heißt das, dass man in den Sack rein schauen möchte, ob auch wirklich ein Ferkel drin ist und keine Katze.
Passt aber trotzdem, das Beispiel.


----------

